

Social media fingerprints of unemployment - mrry
http://arxiv.org/abs/1411.3140

======
joosters
" _earlier diurnal rhythms ... display lower unemployment rates_ " is
presumably just a fancy way of saying that unemployed people get out of bed
later :)

~~~
Swizec
It's almost as if getting up at 6am or 7am was unnatural.

~~~
mjevans
Getting as little sleep as we do is 'un natural'. I'd argue that, including a
nocturnal wandering break of some kind (as I recall hearing used to be normal
prior to the widespread use of electricity) around 10 hours of darkness (on
average) and 'rest at night' would be what we evolved as being setup for. To
instead push the boundaries to midnight or later (as I tend to want to do my
self) and then to be required to get up before even 8AM is really not leaving
enough time for good rest.

It doesn't help that the area I'm in is closer to the 49th parallel than the
45th and also has easterly mountains; thus making natural sunrise artificially
later. It's no wonder Seattle has such a caffeine addiction.

~~~
duaneb
Before the advent of modern light, it was indeed common to have a brief period
of being awake in the night.

It's also interesting to note that, during winter, it was not unheard of to
basically hibernate, sleeping far more during the winter than the summer to
preserve energy and food.

Sauce:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/25/opinion/25robb.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/25/opinion/25robb.html)

------
owenversteeg
Huh, this is a cool paper. I like the way they found the 340 "economic
communities", and I love the model.

------
bishnu
This reminds me of when LinkedIn started sending me emails to congratulate my
friends on their 1/2-year anniversaries at "Unemployed".

~~~
bytecoin
This is gold

------
ExpiredLink
Brave New World 2.0.

